# Four Burrow Hunt boxing day meet



## Princesowner1/5/10 (25 December 2010)

Hi, was just wondering if anybody knew if the Four Burrow Hunt were going to go ahead with the meet on Monday 27th at Carn Brea? Thanks.


----------



## Lucinda_x (25 December 2010)

Doubt it if your anything like Dartmoor hunting country 
We're all ice and snow still, but ring the kennels and they'll tell you


----------



## jrp204 (25 December 2010)

Think it will be unlikely, we will get a text either late tomorrow or early monday. Its looking rather wet too.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (10 December 2011)

Princesowner1/5/10 said:



			Hi, was just wondering if anybody knew if the Four Burrow Hunt were going to go ahead with the meet on Monday 27th at Carn Brea? Thanks. 

Click to expand...

Heyy i am going ! It is on Monday 26th at Madron x Urm email me and we can chat Harvey.Bubbles@live.co.uk x


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (10 December 2011)

Princesowner1/5/10 said:



			Hi, was just wondering if anybody knew if the Four Burrow Hunt were going to go ahead with the meet on Monday 27th at Carn Brea? Thanks. 

Click to expand...

Look at this site :http://www.fourburrow.co.uk/subscriptions.htm will tell u all about it xx


----------



## Twiggy14 (14 December 2011)

I don't know, but I just wanted to say hi, if it's on I'm going hopefully x


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (21 December 2011)

Showjumper11 Or 1 is it charlotte?


----------



## Twiggy14 (4 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			Showjumper11 Or 1 is it charlotte?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is!!! Who's this?


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (4 January 2012)

Leah , listen I am realy sorry about fb x


----------



## Twiggy14 (4 January 2012)

Oh hey 
Don't worry about it, but my advice would be whatever you think, keep it to yourself. Then we can all get on 
Xx


----------



## Twiggy14 (4 January 2012)

Oh yeah can I ask why your called FourBurrowHunt on here? xD


----------

